# 95 altima vs 95 200sx se-r



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

if a 95 altima se with only a hotshot cold air intake were to race a 95 200sx se-r with 91 sr20 intake cam and place racing cold air intake and timing at 17*, who would win?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

viprdude said:


> if a 95 altima se with only a hotshot cold air intake were to race a 95 200sx se-r with 91 sr20 intake cam and place racing cold air intake and timing at 17*, who would win?


do you mean at the track? if this is a hypothetical street race, its not allowed. *at the track* this should be a close race given equal drivers.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah at track.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah drivers race i would say slight edge to the se-r because it is less weight then the altima plus lsd. I have never driven an altima but the gearing in an se-r is low that might help also.


----------

